
Ask HN: What's the best desk/chair combo for developers? - willthefirst
Feel free to mention other things that you rely on for your setup.
======
digisth
I'm a fan of the Steelcase Leap for a chair; I switched to it from an Aeron a
while ago and my back has been much happier:

[http://www.steelcase.com/en/products/category/seating/task/l...](http://www.steelcase.com/en/products/category/seating/task/leap/pages/overview.aspx)

I do recommend going to a showroom and giving a few a spin. It may not tell
you if you're picking the exact right chair, but it will help you avoid the
wrong ones.

~~~
b3b0p
I have both an Aeron and Steelcase Leap.

I hate the Aeron. The Leap is definitely more comfortable for me. Making it
ideal for the extra long days.

What bugs me the most about my Aeron is that it has a spring recline/rock and
the seat feels overly shallow. I have a size B chair (fully loaded with every
option available) and I'm barely over 5 feet. Those are my biggest gripes.

The Leap reclines, this is my favorite feature. It doesn't rock or have a
spring like mechanism. The seat shallowness is adjustable too.

For a desk, I currently have an Anthro Standard Fit, but I'm upgrading to a
sit/stand desk shortly.

------
steven5158
I think Aeron is the best and definitely worth it.

The best write up I've seen explaining the pro's and con's of an Aeron is
here:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MUWGLPM341EB/](http://www.amazon.com/review/R1MUWGLPM341EB/)

I was also doing this research and definitely Aeron is the way to go. My other
chair after sitting in it for hours caused my lower back to hurt so bad. If
you sit for hours on end working like most of us here, Aeron is the only
choice you can be sure to cure lower back pain.

Make sure to get the lower lumbar support "Pad" not the "PostureFit" option.
The above link explains why PostureFit is more or less useless even though it
is a few bucks cheaper.

As for Desks, I love this stainless steel one, it's relatively cheap and looks
pretty awesome and easy to keep clean:
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69871067/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/S69871067/)

I've had both the chair and desk for years, and they still look brand new.

Hope that helps!

------
baconhigh
I _just_ bought a Herman Miller Aeron.. and made a big desk with trestle table
legs and a door.

It's by far the best chair I've ever had. Totally worth it. The desk is
exactly the height I want - the size I want.. because I made it so. :)

Go for the chair that fits you best - even if expensive. You're going to be
sitting in it for 8hrs+ a day, right?

------
deanfranks
Or get the best of both and get an Aeron lab stool and use with a sit/stand
desk. You can stand when you want to, and just pull up the stool to sit.

[http://www.hermanmiller.com/content/hermanmiller/english/pro...](http://www.hermanmiller.com/content/hermanmiller/english/products/solutions/healthcare/products/seating/stools.html)

------
guiambros
Not sure about the desk, but Herman Miller Aeron chair without a doubt.

Best acquisition I've made. Expensive at first, but with good care it can last
10+ years easy.

I've had a problem with mine recently ( _six_ years after purchase). The nice
folks from Herman Miller promptly replaced half of it, and took care of the
shipping both ways. They all come with a standard 10 yrs warranty when
purchased from an authorized dealer.

------
LarryMade2
I went with an adjustable sitting/standing GeekDesk and a economy adjustable
mesh back/memory foam seat chair. The desk was worth the money, it goes up and
down a few times a day, excellent when you need a high worktable; I feel
healthier for getting it. The chair, is quite comfortable but I've never sat
in an Aeron to know the difference I think I would have liked it to be full
mesh.

------
pdenya
I've sat in Aeron chairs and never been that impressed with them. I got my
ideal chair for $170 or so at Ikea and i'm incredibly happy with it. I have
one at home and one in the office now.

I'm not sure if there's a better desk ideal than the GeekDesk with the
motorized height adjustment.

~~~
kcbanner
Which chair from ikea did you get?

------
mildavw
I've worked 40-50 hours/week at an adjustable stand-up desk for three years
now. No chair. I rarely move the desk from it's highest setting. I do get
tired on a rare occasion and sit in a recliner with my laptop on my lap.

------
swah
I envy you guys from the 1st world - an Aeron costs exactly my monthly salary
around here, if you can find one. The less famous models like Steelcase, you
would have to import. (I've got an Aeron knockoff a few months ago)

------
mrexroad
herman miller embody.

after using the aeron, steelcase leap, and humanscale freedom i finally tried
the embody. fell in love instantly. employers paid for previous chairs (they
were in the office), but i paid for the embody. best decision ever made.
spinal disc herniation what?

------
thecrumb
Standing desk.... google for many DIY solutions.

